# which is better



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Why are you gunna start a stupid argument? That question is totally opinion based and its just going to start another stupid Burton is the devil thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

True what Dcp584 said. Everyone likes different brands and that question will start a bunch of stupied crap!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

yup, i agree with the other two people. there is no point in this. they are all good brands, its just personal opinion and what you like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

opinions are alot like assholes, everybody has one and they all stink.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

megladan said:


> opinions are alot like assholes, everybody has one and they all stink.


This is very true!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

megladan said:


> opinions are alot like assholes, everybody has one and they all stink.


man, what movie is that from. i remember the quote but don't remember the movie.

*DCP584*

i have faimly that lives around fredrick, md. my uncle actually took over somebody's dentist practice there over the summer.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Burton sucks, don't buy their equipment. Lamar is the way to go.

On a more serious note, get whatever you want. If you can try different boards out do it up, or give us stats and stuff for yourself and we can all recommend some boards. And goggle wise, you gotta try stuff on like boots. They all fit differently


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

alaric said:


> Burton sucks


I'm glad you were the first to say it :laugh: Actually I like Burton boots a lot but that's because they fit me. 

If I had to choose from the companies listed to buy a board I'd go Lib-Tech or Gnu. Forum is the after-dribble that runs down Burton's leg, and plenty of companies put out just as good a board/better than Burton's for the money. And yeah, don't buy boots online, try them on physically and if you have to order them online after that so you know they fit. Boots don't fit like condoms 

Only buy Ride bindings too :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

buttchunx said:


> which is the _better _one
> 
> burton,gnu,lib tech,forum or bataleon
> 
> anon or dragon


define 'better'


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Bataleon wins by a landslide


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Why are you gunna start a stupid argument? That question is totally opinion based and its just going to start another stupid Burton is the devil thread.


DCP!!!!! I am shocked! you *know* Burton is the devil! How dare you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

If you have not figured it out already... people are just going to tell you what they like based upon the boards they have been on or what there buds are on.

Do your own research. You can start with the board reviews stickied on this forum. 


BTW You should all get down on your knees and kiss Jake Burtons Ass for building the first snowboard inspired by Sherm poppins Snurfer. get over all the Burton hate and move on.


Tons of board companies making great sticks. Do some homework mate. savvy?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm insulted that Rome was not on your list. You're retarded for making such a dumb thread and retardeder for not including Rome. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

lib and anon


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> define 'better'


the bigger the boobs the better.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread fails.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> This thread fails.


and the same question will be asked in a week or two. :laugh:


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

this thread is def a matter of opinion.. I totally fell for the LIB/GNU stuff because of all the technology Mervin MFG has brought to the snowboard industry. Now we have rockers in many different boards and to me that took balls to change something that already worked great. Burton has always been the NOOB choice based on it being one of the GIANT names in snowboarding. I really like burton's stuff too and love my burton boots. I ride an 09 GNU MTX Riders Choice because I loved what the board was designed to do, I loved how the board felt and performed as well! My best friend bought an 09 LIB Dark series MTX board and he is a firm believer that LIB?GNU makes some really good stuff as well.

Buy the best thing you can afford and in that price range research which board gives you the most for your $$$.


----------

